# Professional Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator and German Solenoid and SMC Valve



## CO2Art.co.uk (5 Jul 2014)

Hello,

Starting today we have our Dual Stage Regulator with upgraded german BMV solenoid, SMC valve and build in check valve for sale.

If you are looking for complete safety, low energy consumption and extreme precision this is regulator you need :

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...e-regulator-and-german-solenoid-and-smc-valve


----------



## tim (5 Jul 2014)

Any way you can produce this set up with a 3 way needle valve ?


----------



## Karol (5 Jul 2014)

Such configuration can be build very easily with our products :

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...brass-co2-splitter-for-solenoid-and-regulator

If you looking for standard valves then above splitter is all what you need. SMC valve and check valve can be dismantled from solenoid and splitter attached instead.

If you require 3xSMC then you need additional 
2x http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/world-class-advance-precision-needle-valve-by-smc-with-check-valve
which can be screw on top of splitter's needle valves together with spare SMC dismantled from solenoid.

By the way in near future we will have own customised modular manifolds with build in SMC valves. 
Unfortunately date not confirmed yet.


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (5 Jul 2014)

Picture to demonstrate what I mean


----------



## tim (5 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the illustration karol, just what I'm after but I'm in no rush so will see if your manifolds are in production whaen I start my new projects in 6 weeks or so, top products by the looks of things, will definately be on my purchase list for upcoming projects


----------



## parotet (7 Jul 2014)

Ordered!


----------



## pepedopolous (8 Jul 2014)

Just ordered too!


----------



## pepedopolous (15 Jul 2014)

Mine's arrived nice and quick and well-packaged, thanks.

Perhaps some further evidence of the regulators two stages: I set it up on a spare CO2 bottle that had run out on my existing system. Even though the bottle was 'empty', this regulator keeps working with the small amount of CO2 left inside so I was able to test everything. 

The whole system is surprisingly small. The SMC is really tiny but it's so much more adjustable than my other needle valve (which wasn't bad to begin with). Very happy and I'll probably buy another one too!


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (16 Jul 2014)

Hello,

I'm glad it arrives in one peace and is working good 

If you have any suggestions in regard to this regulator, let us know.

Thanks!


----------



## parotet (16 Jul 2014)

I would like to say a big thank you to Karol... you will understand why: this is a little story about an excellent customer service and a stupid customer (me )

Last week I ordered a new SMC valve with the discount given to CO2 Art customers. I received it yesterday. Great valve, but it was the first time in my life I had a push-in valve in my hands. As I din't know how it worked, I emailed Karol asking for some advice BUT (here comes the stupidity) I decided to explore it on my own in the afternoon before Karol's feedback. And the result was this one:



I broke it. Yes, no excuses, my fault. Impossible to fit back the ring which was destroyed...I explained to Karol what I did and if there was any replacement but assuming that obviously I would had to buy a new one BUT (here comes the excellent customer service) Karol told me that she was going to send a new replacement (all the white part) for free... great, isn't it?
The worst thing was that at night I had to confess my stupidity to Miss and we decided to watch some YouTube videos to better know "the complex world of push-in valve connection". She is still laughing at me 

Thanks again!
Jordi


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (24 Jul 2014)

Hello,

Sorry for delay!


----------



## parotet (24 Jul 2014)

Perfect for not breaking another push-in valve 
Thank you!

Jordi


----------



## parotet (28 Jul 2014)

Got it!... and this time I didn't break it 



The SMC precision valve has to be screwed quite well to avoid leaks, a small wrench is useful (but of course do not over tighten). Once this is done it works really well : I left the reg needle valve fully opened and I managed to fine-tune it easily from 1 to 4 bps (I cannot count more than 4 bps...). So in my opinion, it is a perfect addition to the regulator (and a perfect customer service as mentioned in previous posts).

Thanks once again!
Jordi


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (29 Jul 2014)

I'm glad all arrived in one peace and is up and running now.

Just to confirm you mean SMC valve itself needs to be screwed quite well or whole part with check valve to needle valve ?

Best
Karol


----------



## parotet (29 Jul 2014)

CO2Art.co.uk said:


> I'm glad all arrived in one peace and is up and running now.
> Just to confirm you mean SMC valve itself needs to be screwed quite well or whole part with check valve to needle valve ?
> Best
> Karol


Hi Karol, the white part (needle valve) had to be screwed but very gently, it is the other part (the metal adapter that is screwed on the reg needle valve) that had to be screwed quite well and using a wrench... is it ok?

Jordi


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (30 Jul 2014)

Hi Jordi,

May I know if you used small o-ring (included with both items; metal check valve and SMC valve) ? It should go over needle valve, then metal check valve with SMC can be hand tighten, without use of wrench or spanner.

Best regards
Karol


----------



## parotet (30 Jul 2014)

Yes, I used the o-ring in both. As mentioned the white part was screwed by hand and the metal one with a wrench. I screwed by hand the metal part but I could hear the gas escaping... That's why I used a small wrench. I didn't have to tighten it too much, just a small adjustment until I couldn't hear the gas and check with a soapy solution that there was no leak.
More or less the same you would do to adjust the reg to the Co2 cylinder...

Jordi


----------

